# Any ants looking to pick up a 'Vette at fire-sale prices from the impending Hertz bankruptcy?



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://markets.businessinsider.com...-it-prepares-for-bankruptcy-2020-5-1029220464


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I'd love one, but they're still out of my price range.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wouldn't want to pay the resulting increase in insurance......


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Although my Corvettes were about 10-15 years old at the time I owned them, they where cheaper to insure than any vehicle I had ever owned (adjusted for inflation).
However, these 2019's are probably somewhat costly to insure.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

You don’t want to buy these Vette’s. People rent them for 1-3 days and they abuse them. If it was a 8000$ vehicle, no problem .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

mbd said:


> You don't want to buy these Vette's. People rent them for 1-3 days and they abuse them. If it was a 8000$ vehicle, no problem .


This is correct. If you want to purchase a used fleet-rental, stick with the granny-bait cars. &#128663;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

I just wouldn't buy a rent fleet vehicle period. These vehicles are the most abused cars on the road.

Also the entire car industry is on the verge of collapsing. ALL used cars will soon be going on a fire sell. 

The only thing keeping the prices semi normal at the moment is stimulus.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> https://markets.businessinsider.com...-it-prepares-for-bankruptcy-2020-5-1029220464


No thank you . I don't like corvette.


----------



## SWside (Oct 20, 2019)

Awesome cars, want one. But the prices should be even lower. 25% off sticker isn’t enough for something that’s been used and abused.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> No thank you . I don't like corvette.


Are you Russian?


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Corvettes don't have 4 doors


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Or you could buy a brand new C8 for the same price....

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/2020-chevy-c8-corvette-midengine-price-msrp/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> https://markets.businessinsider.com...-it-prepares-for-bankruptcy-2020-5-1029220464


BASICALLY
EVERYTHING HERTZ HAS IN INVENTORY
IS FOR SALE.
ALL THE TIME.

THEY SELL.

THEY ROTATE INVENTORY.

WHERE I PLAN TO BUY MY NEXT CAR

HERTZ


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I remember when people were renting Hertz special edition Mustangs, and swapping the engine with a POS engine. 

No one seemed to notice.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> Or you could buy a brand new C8 for the same price....
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/2020-chevy-c8-corvette-midengine-price-msrp/


LOL. Good luck finding a base C8 Corvette with no options.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Right now this is about all I could afford.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Also the entire car industry is on the verge of collapsing. ALL used cars will soon be going on a fire sell.
> 
> The only thing keeping the prices semi normal at the moment is stimulus.


You keep saying this. But dealers are not giving me anything when it comes to Toyota 4Runners. It is very frustrating. When will the dealers get super desperate?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> You keep saying this. But dealers are not giving me anything when it comes to Toyota 4Runners. It is very frustrating. When will the dealers get super desperate?


Be patient, you have to let the forces of the market unfold through cause and effect.

Dealerships will not lower prices until they are desperate through market conditions.

This will not be instant especially while stimulus is propping up the economy including the dealerships and would be buyers.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

The problem would be no warranty because it is a rental vehicle and I wonder how many people went over redline in first gear down a Vegas highway. People who rent these types of cars beat them to death trust me I know I'm one of them lol.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> This will not be instant especially while stimulus is propping up the economy including the dealerships and would be buyers.


Don't forget inflation, if the money will continue pouring into economy like now could be no discount at all.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Right now this is about all I could afford.
> 
> View attachment 465697


Nice Rims !


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> Are you Russian?


Italian.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Greeks are " Attached" to the Russians.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mole said:


> The problem would be no warranty because it is a rental vehicle and I wonder how many people went over redline in first gear down a Vegas highway. People who rent these types of cars beat them to death trust me I know I'm one of them lol.


In the 70's I did rent a car runs.
We returned cars to the owing station and delivered cars from LAX to Las Vegas.

New cars, and we drove them wide open through the desert.

Drive 'em like you stole 'em.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> In the 70's I did rent a car runs.
> We returned cars to the owing station and delivered cars from LAX to Las Vegas.
> 
> New cars, and we drove them wide open through the desert.
> ...


Back then no gas stations for 99 miles I remember the sign after Barstow next station was Baker then after that State line. Those were the days!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Nice Rims !


Yeah. I'm might pull the trigger. Owner says he'll finance.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mole said:


> Back then no gas stations for 99 miles I remember the sign after Barstow next station was Baker then after that State line. Those were the days!


No speed limit in Nevada in those days.
Hammer down, stay dafe, no problem.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> BASICALLY
> EVERYTHING HERTZ HAS IN INVENTORY
> IS FOR SALE.
> ALL THE TIME.
> ...


Yes, I am currently doing Uber in my wife's car, which we bought at a Hertz dealership in 2016 (I think)

Good thing about Hertz is the prices listed are final, so no games. Any time I buy a car, I try to get the salesman to throw in some Cowboys tickets, though.

It has never worked. Also, I will never stop doing it.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Wonder what happens to my Gold Member acct?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

For those of you that waited to purchase the Hertz Corvettes. It's too late. They are all sold out. Congrats to the people that were able to snag one!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Yes, I am currently doing Uber in my wife's car, which we bought at a Hertz dealership in 2016 (I think)
> 
> Good thing about Hertz is the prices listed are final, so no games. Any time I buy a car, I try to get the salesman to throw in some Cowboys tickets, though.
> 
> It has never worked. Also, I will never stop doing it.


Prices will drop in two weeks.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> You keep saying this. But dealers are not giving me anything when it comes to Toyota 4Runners. It is very frustrating. When will the dealers get super desperate?


4Runners are one of the most desired new cars in the entire car industry right now. Toyota can't make them fast enough and dealers usually sell them within a week, they could definitely charge more for them and are probably increasing the price yearly but don't want to mess up their price scheme with the more expensive luxury SUVs.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> 4Runners are one of the most desired new cars in the entire car industry right now. Toyota can't make them fast enough and dealers usually sell them within a week, they could definitely charge more for them and are probably increasing the price yearly but don't want to mess up their price scheme with the more expensive luxury SUVs.


4Runners are also made in Japan and shipped to the US. That may be another reason why they are sold at a premium.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Mole said:


> Back then no gas stations for 99 miles I remember the sign after Barstow next station was Baker then after that State line. Those were the days!


Yeah, I drove that stretch in a rented car a few years ago and what's the FIRST thing I see as i head south on 15 from Vegas?.....A State Trooper pulling someone over. "Those days" are long gone.


----------

